# Aya Vukla > άγιος Βουκόλος



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 27, 2010)

Εδώ στη Σμύρνη αναπαλαιώνουν μια εκκλησία που λέγεται «Aya Vukla» (Αγία Βούκλα;) στα τούρκικα. 

http://web.iyte.edu.tr/arch/restoration/TURKCE/ogrenci5.htm

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να μάθω πιο πολλά γι’ αυτή την εκκλησία; Ποια ήταν η Αγία Βούκλα; Από πού προέρχεται το όνομα "Βούκλα";

Εδώ λέγεται ότι η εκκλησία είχε σχέση με τον Χρυσόστομο Καλαφάτη, Μητροπολίτη Σμύρνης, ο οποίος τη χρησιμοποίησε σαν αποθήκη όπλων, αλλά αληθεύει αυτό;

Σίμων


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2010)

Καλημέρα Σίμων,

Σύμφωνα και με αυτό εδώ, η εκκλησία που αναπαλαιώνεται είναι του αγίου Βουκόλου (λαϊκά του άη-Βούκλα, αρσενικό, όχι της). Ο άγιος Βουκόλος θεωρείται ιο πρώτος ή ένας από τους πρώτους επισκόπους Σμύρνης.

Αντιγράφω από το παραπάνω άρθρο (τα κεφαλαία στα ονόματα των αγίων είναι από το πρωτότυπο, ο σωστός τρόπος γραφής είναι με πεζό: άγιος Βουκόλος):

*Αναπαλαιώνεται ιστορικός ναός στη Σμύρνη κι αποκαλύπτει νέες εικόνες*

Σε πολιτιστικό κέντρο μετατρέπεται ο ναός του ΄Αη – Βούκλα της Σμύρνης. Η Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία του Αγίου Βουκόλου, η μόνη που διασώθηκε από την πυρκαγιά της Σμύρνης το 1922, μετά από εργασίες αναπαλαίωσης θα ανοίξει ως πολιτιστικό κέντρο.

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του Δήμου, στην εκκλησία του Αγίου Βουκόλου, η οποία χτίστηκε το δεύτερο ήμισυ του 19ου αιώνα, κάτω από τα επιχρίσματα που υπήρχαν, αποκαλύφθηκαν οι εικόνες του Χριστού και των Αρχαγγέλων. Στην εικόνα ο Χριστός εμφανίζεται με το δεξί χέρι να ευλογεί και στο αριστερό να κρατά Ευαγγέλιο.

Η Εκκλησία του Αγίου Βουκόλου χτίστηκε από τη ρωμαίικη ορθόδοξη κοινότητα Σμύρνης το δεύτερο ήμισυ του 19ου αιώνα. Το οικοδόμημα, με εντολή του Κεμάλ, μετατράπηκε σε Μουσείο για την έκθεση των παλαιών έργων που υπήρχαν στη Σμύρνη και στην περιφέρειά της. Αργότερα, από το Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού διατέθηκε ως χώρος πρόβας για το λυρικό θέατρο. Εντός της περιόδου αυτής μετά από πυρκαγιά το κτήριο εκκενώθηκε και εγκαταλελειμμένο έφτασε μέχρι τις μέρες μας.

Η αναπαλαίωση αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί έως το τέλος του 2010.​


----------



## pidyo (Mar 27, 2010)

Βλέπω σε όλο το χριστιανικό διαδίκτυο να τονίζεται Βουκόλος, αλλά Βούκολος δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι, με τον συνήθη αναβιβασμό του τόνου στα αρχαία κύρια ονόματα;


----------



## sarant (Mar 27, 2010)

Έλα ντε, μάλλον. Από εκεί είναι και το επώνυμο Βώκολος (ο παλιός σέντερ μπακ) πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2010)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι ο άγιος Βουκόλος γιορτάζει στις 6 Φεβρουαρίου, αλλά δεν βρίσκω το όνομά του στο Εορτολόγιο, οπότε, κι από το τρένο να ενημερωθείτε, θα ξεχάσετε να ευχηθείτε τους φίλους σας τους Βουκόλους.

Βουκόλοι υπήρχαν πολλοί στα αρχαία χρόνια. Ένας ήταν γιος του Ηρακλή.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 27, 2010)

To Lexicon of Greek Personal Names έχει 10 Βουκόλους, τρεις προπαροξύτονους και επτά παροξύτονους. Όλοι οι παροξύτονοι όμως είναι από τον τόμο ΙΙΙΑ, που περιλαμβάνει Πελοπόννησο, Δυτική Ελλάδα, Σικελία και Μεγ. Ελλάδα. Ίσως ο μη αναβιβασμός του τόνου είναι συνήθειο των βορειοδυτικών διαλέκτων. Θα το ψάξω από Δευτέρα.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 28, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

Τί είναι το λυρικό θέατρο, και πώς διαφέρεται από το θέατρο γενικά;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2010)

Λυρικό θέατρο λέμε το θέατρο στο οποίο παίζονται όπερες και οπερέτες. Στην Ελλάδα, απ' ό,τι ξέρω, υπάρχει μόνο η Εθνική Λυρική Σκηνή.


----------



## Earion (Mar 29, 2010)

Nickel (5)
Βρίσκω τον άγιο Βουκόλο στο έγκυρο _Αγιολόγιον της Ορθοδόξου Εκκλησίας_ του Σωφρονίου Ευστρατιάδου να γιορτάζει όντως στις 6 Φεβρουαρίου. Οι πληροφορίες γι' αυτόν είναι πενιχρότατες (Δεν αποκλείεται να ανασύρθηκε από τη λήθη στο β' μισό του 19ου αιώνα, όταν έγινε η ανέγερση της εκκλησίας του στη Σμύρνη. Η ακολουθία του, μαζί με την ακολουθία του αγίου Πολυκάρπου, τυπώθηκε στα 1886).


----------

